# Leafes curling at edges. Any word?



## YandPile (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok, the plants are about a month and a half old. 
There are five of them, they were all recently been transplanted into 5qt buckets about a week and a half ago. There is only one plant in question here, however I think another one might be developing the same curl.

The plant I'm concerned about is between 10 1/2 and 11inches tall.
I've attatched an image.
I don't think there is too much to worry about, but I fear that it is getting worse. How might I combat this? 

I'll admit that i do not think I have adequit ventilation. Might this be the cause of the curling? Any advice would be nice. thnx 
                                                                  ~YangPile~
                                                                yes I know, it says yandpile


----------



## YandPile (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually they're more like a month old. Almost ready for to begin 12/12.


----------



## yogi dc (Oct 4, 2006)

how hot is your grow room?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2006)

*Looks like heat stress to me. *


----------

